# Philippines VS the U.S.



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

We are all well aware of the knee jerk we do when we confront any government bureaucracy. We complain about how dysfunctional they are here, well the U.S. is no different.
Yesterday I called the IRS (thank you SKYPE) 
Thank you for calling the Internal Revenue Service press 1 for English 2 for Spanish.
Please press 1-9 for the form you filed 1040, 1040EZ, 1040X etc.
Please enter your Social Security Number
Please enter the tax year you are inquiring about.
Please enter if you owe the IRS or you get a refund.
All our representatives are busy helping other customers at this time the wait time is 35-45 minutes Thank You (By the way its 8:15 EST)
Finally I got a human. Hello I am XXCX my number is VVVVV. May I have your name?
What is your inquire about today. I filed a 9465 in July the deduction did not get taken from my account. Are you sure you filed? Yes I am sure and I know you got it as well because you cashed the check that was stapled to it!
OK sir my I get the tax year your SSN your full name and if you filed joint your wife’s name and date of birth.
I scratched my head I thought I pushed all them buttons for a reason. Obviously it is a ploy to distract you.
Ok I’ve been on the phone now for 1 hour and 15 minutes. OK sir I have to go check your records can I put you on hold for a while? 
Sure thank you. The hold button and hang up button are right next to each other I guess. 
So dilemma do I call and go through the process again Heck NO let me calm down first. 
So I go to the IRS WEBSITE. Fill out the Make a Payment from direct pay. Fill out all the info required and it can’t verify my information in any of the last 5 years. 
UNCLE I QUIT. 
Just send them a letter and hope the USPS gets it there. I’ll know for sure as I’ll put a check in it. 
So you see our government is no better than the Philippines


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> We are all well aware of the knee jerk we do when we confront any government bureaucracy. We complain about how dysfunctional they are here, well the U.S. is no different.
> Yesterday I called the IRS (thank you SKYPE)
> Thank you for calling the Internal Revenue Service press 1 for English 2 for Spanish.
> Please press 1-9 for the form you filed 1040, 1040EZ, 1040X etc.
> ...


Hahaha,,,, The US government can get a bit screwy at times and that's especially true of the IRS. However, I have a sneaking idea that the employee you got hold of was probably an import from **somewhere:tape2:** that we all love. That's the only explanation :gossip:.................


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> We are all well aware of the knee jerk we do when we confront any government bureaucracy. We complain about how dysfunctional they are here, well the U.S. is no different.
> Yesterday I called the IRS (thank you SKYPE)
> Thank you for calling the Internal Revenue Service press 1 for English 2 for Spanish.
> Please press 1-9 for the form you filed 1040, 1040EZ, 1040X etc.
> ...


ive noticed after being here 4.5 months its become very similar. As jet stated...many customer service reps i get routed to are in pinas. Ill say pilipina ka ba? They say yes sir,youre very good to know that.(example)


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

We've had similar experiences customer service in USA.
I think the telephone call goes to a call center. We are put on hold because the guys answering the phone have no clue what we need. They talk to their supervisor who again has to find somebody maybe in USA who knows what we need. We are forever on hold.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> We've had similar experiences customer service in USA.
> I think the telephone call goes to a call center. We are put on hold because the guys answering the phone have no clue what we need. They talk to their supervisor who again has to find somebody maybe in USA who knows what we need. We are forever on hold.


Your right and what is really amazing is its not Americans your talking too its been outsourced. That's our own government outsourcing jobs. And even when you do get an American on the line it is as bad as speaking to someone who does not speak English well. At least let me talk to someone in the right department so i don't have to explain myself 3-5 times.


----------



## HappyCCoast (Oct 19, 2011)

The IRS budget has been cut at the same time they are required to roll out 2 new HUGE programs: FATCA and ACA. The wait times are long.
*<Snip>*


----------

